
Finnish logistics giant uses predictive database for intelligent automation - arauhala
https://aito.ai/blog/posti-boosts-their-rpa-with-aito/
======
arauhala
Hi,

One of the aito.ai founders here! :-)

We feel that the project was transformative, because the ML project was done
end-to-end by RPA developers without data science team help. One of the RPA
developer comments about Aito was 'that it was easy to use', which is a big
thing in the machine learning space and in the context of ML democratization.

If you have any questions, I'm happy to help.

Regards, Antti & Aito

